# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Kur kopjon ...

## Rebele

Dy studente ne klase matematike ulur prane njeri tjetrit. 

I pari ka kete problem per te zgjidhur

limiti 
x---> 8                        


1/x-8 = (shih me poshte)

----------


## Rebele

I dyti s'ha fare nga matematika.  Kopjon nga shoku. 

Por, ai ka problem tjeter (numra te tjere) per te zgjidhur

limiti
x----> 5              

1/x-5 =  (?)

Tani, ky perpiqet te pershtasi rezultatin e shokut (infinitetin) tek problema e vet. 
Duke pasur parasysh qe ai s'di fare nga matematika, si e ben kete? 

se eshte x-5 ne rastin e tij dhe jo x-8  

Pergjigja eshte nje _simbol_ (i krijuar si pasoje e kopjimit). S'eshte nevoja ta vizatoni. Fare lehte shprehet me fjale, po ta kapni si e kopjoi/pershtati.

----------


## A.C

Rebele te ka ndodh ne oren e matematikes ty kjo? lol tellem

U mundova por nuk e gjeja dot

----------


## shitesi

Do kete shtrire pesen barkas lol

----------


## Rebele

A.C. une s'para ha nga matematika, por s'kam rene aq poshte. Kete qe postova me lart e degjova diku. 

E paska gjetur shitesi (i shtrire mbi banak). Te shtova pike.  :shkelje syri:

----------

